# Wer fischt mit Berkley Skeletor Pro Spin 2.40/2.70



## brandungsteufel (30. August 2012)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

ich möchte die Berkley Skeletor Pro Spin in 2.40 oder 2.70 zu legen, Wurfgewichte 4 - 24 g und 7 - 28 g. Da bei mir in der Nähe kein Händler ist wo ich sie mir anschauen könnte möchte ich euch ein paar Fragen dazu stellen. 

Ich angle überwiegen im Kanal auf Barsch und Zander. Häufig Dropshot, Texas und Carolina-Rig sowie Gummifisch. 

Würde ihr eher die 2.40 oder 2.70 wählen? Wichtig ist mir das man das absinken und aufschlagen des Köders am Blank spüren kann. 

Was mich noch interessiert ob man Sie auch als Distanz Dropshot nutzen kann?

Drüber hinaus würden mich eure Erfahrungen zu der Rute interessieren!

Danke & Grüße
Brandungsteufel


----------



## Schleien_Lover (30. August 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt mit Berkley Skeletor Pro Spin 2.40/2.70*

Pizza und Cola bereit 
Ne mal ernsthaft jetzt. Ich war heute bei meinem Händler
und hatte eine Pro Spin in 2.40m in der Hand. Gefiel mir vom Handling sehr gut, allerdings fand ich das diese Rute ein weniger steif wirkte. Bin gespannt was einige hier schreiben, denn ich stehe ebenfalls vor dem Kauf einer neuen Rute.


MfG
Schleien_Lo


----------



## brandungsteufel (31. August 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt mit Berkley Skeletor Pro Spin 2.40/2.70*

Die Pizza ist schon kalt und die Cola hat keine Kohlensäure mehr 

Wenn keiner mit dieser Erfahrungen gemacht hat, nehme ich auch gerne alternativ Vorschläge entgegen.

Grüße
Brandungsteufel


----------



## -faulenzer- (31. August 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt mit Berkley Skeletor Pro Spin 2.40/2.70*



brandungsteufel schrieb:


> 1. Würde ihr eher die 2.40 oder 2.70 wählen?
> 
> 2. Wichtig ist mir das man das absinken und aufschlagen des Köders am Blank spüren kann.
> 
> ...





Mahlzeit! ;-)

Ich fische die 240 in 15-40g und die 270 in 25-70g.

Zu 1. Schwierige Angelegenheit. Ich habe immer beide am Kanal dabei. Es gibt Ecken die besser mir 240 zu beangeln sidn aber auch Stellen wo man mehr auf Entfernung gehen muss, wobei dann die 270 die bessere Wahl wäre. Ich möchte nicht ohne die eine, aber auch nicht ohne die andere sein.

Zu 2. Da brauchst Du Dir bei beiden Varianten absolut keine Gedanken machen. Dieses sogenannte "tock" beim aufschlagen auf den Grund spürt man ohne viel Übung und Erfahrung wunderbar am Blank.

Zu 3. Das Dropshott´n habe ich bisher nur mit der 240 angewandt. Hierbei muss ich sagen das ich es aber eher auf die kurzen Distanzen beschränke. Aber auf diesen kürzeren Distanzen arbeitet die 240 tadellos. Mit der 270 habe ich diesbezüglich noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht.

Zu 4. Beide Skelis sind für mich absolute Top-Ruten die mich noch nie im Stich gelassen haben. Schön straff mit einer wunderbaren Aktion für das Angeln mit Kunstködern.
Natürlich gibt es auch Alternativen von anderen Herstellern die man nicht außer Acht lassen sollte. Aber jedem Angler muss sein Gerät zu 100% zusagen. Beide Ruten machen das bei mir.

Habe am Dienstag einen 60er Zander auf Kopyto aus einem Kanal gelandet. Der erste "maßige" Zander mit der 240. Da muss schon mehr kommen damit die "kurze" aus der Puste kommt. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein paar nützliche Infos geben.

Falls Du noch etwas wissen möchtest, einfach fragen!


----------



## brandungsteufel (31. August 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt mit Berkley Skeletor Pro Spin 2.40/2.70*

Danke für dein Feedback Knodel.

Das hört sich doch gut an. Wie würdest du die Aktion der Ruten beschreiben? Irgendwie ist die Beschreibung bei Berkley auf der Webseite nichtssagend. 



> Zu 2. Da brauchst Du Dir bei beiden Varianten absolut keine Gedanken  machen. Dieses sogenannte "tock" beim aufschlagen auf den Grund spürt  man ohne viel Übung und Erfahrung wunderbar am Blank.



Wie sieht es denn aus wenn ich ein Blei über den Boden zupfe (Texa-Rig), merkt man da auch die Aufschläge?


Viele Grüße
Brandungsteufel


----------



## -faulenzer- (31. August 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt mit Berkley Skeletor Pro Spin 2.40/2.70*



brandungsteufel schrieb:


> Wie würdest du die Aktion der Ruten beschreiben?
> 
> Wie sieht es denn aus wenn ich ein Blei über den Boden zupfe (Texa-Rig), merkt man da auch die Aufschläge?




Die Aktion ist schnell und eher als hart einzustufen. Mancher Angelfreund empfindet die Skelis als zu hart. MMn ist sie aber in ihrer härte und damit verbundenen Schnelligkeit des Blanks ideal.

Ich fische am liebsten am Kanal auf Zander und Barsch. Ich versuche Zander sehr gerne mit Jigkopf und Gummifisch zu überlisten. An neuen Stellen die ich noch nicht beangelt habe lasse ich den Jigkopf quasi über den Grund holpern um die Strucktur zu "erklopfen". Die Skelis geben jede Veränderung des Bodens wunderbar weiter. Also sollte man die Berkley auch für sämtliche Rigs benutzen können. Explizit zum Texas-Rig habe ich mit den Skelis jedoch keine Erfahrungen gemacht.

Grüße

Knodel


----------



## brandungsteufel (3. September 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt mit Berkley Skeletor Pro Spin 2.40/2.70*

Hab sie mir am Freitag bestellt. In unserem kleinen Laden stand doch eine im Rutenständer in 3 Meter Länge. Sie lag gut in der Hand und ich denke das es die richtige Wahl war.

Grüße


----------



## -faulenzer- (3. September 2012)

*AW: Wer fischt mit Berkley Skeletor Pro Spin 2.40/2.70*

Viel Spass damit!

Den wirst du auf jeden Fall haben! :m


----------



## Esox60 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wer fischt mit Berkley Skeletor Pro Spin 2.40/2.70*

Sevus Brandungsteufel.

Bei mir steht eine ähnliche Entscheidung an, uns jetzt wollte ich nochmal nachfragen, wie sehr Du bei der Gummifischerei zufrieden bist.

Vielfach wurde die Rute als tolle Spinne , aber für  Gummis zu weich beschrieben.
Ich überlege sie dann event. in 270m, - 70g zu kaufen.
Dann wäre sie etwas straffer.

LG Frank


----------



## thomsen3 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wer fischt mit Berkley Skeletor Pro Spin 2.40/2.70*

Hab die in. 2,70 m 7-28 gr. Wg
Ich finde zum gufieren taugt die nicht viel, nehme sie als reine Finesse Rute


----------



## Esox60 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wer fischt mit Berkley Skeletor Pro Spin 2.40/2.70*

Hallo tomsen3.

Ok bei 7-28g kann ich das verstehen.


----------



## Zander1306 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wer fischt mit Berkley Skeletor Pro Spin 2.40/2.70*

Hallo, überlege mir die skeletor pro spin in 15/40 zu holen. Kann einer aus eigener erfahrung berichten, ob sie fürs gummifischen auf zander taugt? Und welche rolle ich dazu nutzen soll.
Als rolle fiel mir die cormoran red master 8pif ins auge mit 2500er spule. Ist das ok soweit?

Danke für die hilfe


----------



## LeeSin (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wer fischt mit Berkley Skeletor Pro Spin 2.40/2.70*

hi ich hab die skeletor pro 2,70 in 15-40 und kann nur sagen dass ich keine andere Rute mehr zum Jiggen will. Man hat so guten Kontakt zu dem Köder, man spürt alles.

Hab mal die Spinnruten meiner Kumpels zum Jiggen verwendet aber die waren mir viel zu schwammig und wabbelig, vllt hab ich mich einfach zu sehr an die Skeletor gewöhnt, aber ich würd sie immer wieder kaufen vorallem für den preis


----------



## kischt (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wer fischt mit Berkley Skeletor Pro Spin 2.40/2.70*

Ich habe auch die Skeletor Pro Spin in 2,4 m Ausführung und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Angle hauptsächlich auf Barsch und Zander zwischen den Buhnen und im Hafen am Rhein. Die Rute ist schön leicht und man hat immer einen guten Köderkontakt. Bei Gewichten von 40g + Köder macht sie auch nicht schlapp.#6
Mich stört, dass kein Einhänger für den Haken an der Rute ist und dieser Drehmechanismus zum Befestigen der Rolle find ich etwas liedrig, aber bisher hält er noch.


----------

